# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  статья газеты КП о клубах самоубийц

## Gloomy_girl

http://www.kp.ru/daily/24071.3/308860/

----------


## Габо

1.Журналист отработала очередной гонорар. 
2.Читатели в очередной раз поняли, что они правильные. Отложили любимую газету в сторону. Посмотрели свою любимую программу "Время" на Первом канале, любуясь медведом, которого они избрали, и, с чувством собственной значимости, улеглись спать.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Автор просто перечислила факты, почти никакой своей оценки она не давала. Безобидная статья.

Но разделы "Где и когда зародились клубы самоубийств" и "Как проверить вашего ребенка" даны лишь для заполнения статьи бОльшим количеством текста и глупы, да и вызовут массовую паранойу у слишком впечатлительных родителей. По крайней мере на мой взгляд.

----------


## fucking_metall

> Автор просто перечислила факты, почти никакой своей оценки она не давала. Безобидная статья.


 Хм...  :roll: 
*Spirit_of_autumn*, дело в том, что факты были перечислены только отрицательные. К тому же явно преукрашенные.
На негативе сделался искусственный акцент.
Позитив таких ресурсов не рассматривался. И помощь таких ресурсов, дружественность и сплочённость участников так же.
Сделали акцент на смерти - но без этого не возможно. Не возможно всех спасти, каким бы хорошим не был форум и люди на нём. И как бы они не желали счастья и жизни друг другу.
Кто-то всё равно уходит, к сожалению, делая свой выбор.

Далее. Смерть упомянутых там *Розмарин* и *Франка* - всё 
это было написанно с просто отвратительной подачей.
К тому же, с приписанными недостоверными и сомнительными фактами.

К тому же просто мерзко, что они *позволили себе* трогать этих людей. Тем более в таких формах.
Да ещё и оклеветать форум, что якобы их поступком все восхищались... :roll: 

Да, статья безобидна. На подобное уже давно нет смысла обижаться  :roll: 
Автор просто стереотипен и, пожалуй даже глуп.

----------


## Вия

мне кажется автор этой статьи не имела права писать о размарин и франке.и уж тем более обсуждать их причину и смерть.и...там в статье было написано,что дети боятся смерти а подростки наоборот хотят её узнать,и здесь же... в этой же статье написано что средний возраст самоубийц ушедших из жизни равен 5-25.м...возможно ли такое?разве 5ти летний человечек не ребенок?он может совершить суицид?

----------


## ER

ну и статейка... Аффтор - выпей йаду!
Кстати в самом начале речь шла о обыкновенном парацетамоле...

----------


## alonely

И ходит теперь эта Даша среди нас и делает своё грязное дело...
Когда часть 2? Хм..? 
Многосерийная драма-трагедия.  :?

----------


## Freezer2007

Дура она, но в демократической стране, к мнению дураков присоединяются массы. 
Кажется умный человек, но в толпе он не имеет мнения, он становится просто - быдлом

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> 1.Журналист отработала очередной гонорар. 
> 2.Читатели в очередной раз поняли, что они правильные. Отложили любимую газету в сторону. Посмотрели свою любимую программу "Время" на Первом канале, любуясь медведом, которого они избрали, и, с чувством собственной значимости, улеглись спать.


 Полностью согласен со всем.

----------


## Tree

> И ходит теперь эта Даша среди нас и делает своё грязное дело...


 Я уверен подобных Даш здесь немало...

----------


## ER

*Tree*, знаешь кого-нибудь?

----------


## MATARIEL

> Уровень психологической грамотности мам и пап почти нулевой!


 Долго смеялся)))

Статья - маразм старого коршуна...

----------


## alonely

Эх Даша, Даша поговорила бы я с Вами...
Повысила бы уровень Вашей псих. грамотности...
Мне почему то Вас искренне жаль.
 :?

----------


## ER

Журналюги, ууу... всё искаверкуют, блин... А народ читает и думает что в суицид форумах одни дебилы сидят

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Лучше бы она провела расследование о рубене искандаряне, вот тогда бы поняла из за чего совершают су. 
Статья вообще написана для галочки, на атъепись, статью сдала, от начальства отмазалась, деньги получила, все гуд, жизнь прекрасна.

В постах был некий ЯН, который написал что фака ролла, милена, еликс, он уверен, что они умерли?

вы заметили, что после этой статьи на форуме появился рубен, мне кажется что это связано, может и статья по заказу рубена написана или еще хуже самим рубеном.

Кто что думает?

----------


## ER

> вы заметили, что после этой статьи на форуме появился рубен, мне кажется что это связано, может и статья по заказу рубена написана или еще хуже самим рубеном


 Я б не сильно удивилась, если бы это был он.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Да скорей всего он просто заметил статью и нашел первый попавшийся-суицид -форум и решил замучать его своими темами, потмоу что ни о каком желании помочь людям и идти не может.
ЕСли он писал сию статью - то наверное не поскупился бы даже и на ссылки на подобные форумы, да и стиль повествования не похож.

----------


## grey

ссылка на новую статью про форумы самоубийц в КП http://www.kp.ru/daily/24071.3/308860/ (перемещена из удалённой темы)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

"перечислены правила, очень правильные правила"...о даёт!.. "правильные правила"!!! ох*еть! Мне стыдно за журналистов, филологов, за весь гуманитарий!!!  :Embarrassment: ops: 
 Дарья, вы учились вообще?! Такую тавтологию и 5 класс не допустит! :evil:

----------


## Freezer2007

Я очень долго смеялся после первого предложения
Цитирую: "Каждый месяц 15 - 20 мальчишек и девчонок кончают с собой."
словосочетание "кончают с собой" очень развеселило. неужели нельзя было подобрать что-то более подходящее? Я думаю автор понимала что читать это будет молодая пловина человечества  :Big Grin:  , и это несколько пошло

----------


## Psalm69

зато какой резонанс у статьи! наши журналисты - у них что, думаете есть этика? да они ради красного словца не пожалеют и отца, если им денюжек побольше предложат за материал. а вы говорите -"не имела права писать о Розмарин.." да наплевать ей с высокой колокольни на Розмарин! материальчик то с жареными фактами, мамы папы прочтут и ужаснуца. комментарии! рейтинг!... понятен же механизм...

----------

